# TNT Marinated Brussels Sprouts



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2010)

This is often an appy for us but In spring and  hot summer evenings I like to serve this as cool side with a grilled steak or a chop even sausages.
Take 1-1/2 lbs of trimmed Brussels sprouts,3/4c white wine,6 Tab.wine vinegar,1-1/2 Tab. packed brown sugar,3 cloves crushed garlic,and a dash of Tabasco put in sauce pan,bring to boil til sugar dissolves/ Lower heat and simmer,partially covered til sprouts are barely tender, You want them to be crisp.Transfer to a bowl and then add 1 tab. chopped dill pickle, 3 Tab.chopped green onion both white and green.3 Tab. chopped pimento.Cover and refrigerate.Stir occasionally, for 24 hours or more. 
Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## GB (Jan 15, 2010)

I love Brussels sprouts and this sounds delicious!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks GB,
I often set aside a small bowl and enjoy then while I read or work on the computer.
lades


----------



## oneoffour (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds good. I copied and pasted it to office word. How do you think it would work with cauliflower florets?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2010)

oneoffour said:


> Sounds good. I copied and pasted it to office word. How do you think it would work with cauliflower florets?


I've never tried it,but I'd  make sure to keep the cauliflower crisp  otherwise it will fall apart. I imagine it would work and be great nice and cold.
kadesma


----------

